
California falling short on climate change goals; because driving is increasing - jseliger
https://www.latimes.com/politics/essential/la-pol-ca-essential-politics-may-2018-california-falling-short-on-climate-1543284723-htmlstory.html
======
chewz
People will not cease driving just because there is some unspecified event
comming in 30 years, or because there exists public transport or bike or
elecyric cars.

People will stop driving when driving is forbidden.

------
drpgq
With gas prices going down again for the foreseeable future (barring OPEC
doing some serious cutting) that has to mean even more driving.

